# CCI shotshell for home defense...



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

against mice! Blasted a mouse today with a 31-grain #12 shot .22LR. It was so sweet.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your not thinking of using that for home protection are you?:smt017


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes I am, against mice! Worked pretty well, I bundled up and sat in this deck closet that has mouse sh*t all over the place. I found where they were sneaking in and I put a chair in there, turned the light on, aimed at the hole, and waited. About five minutes in this little field mouse poked his head through, then proceeded to let himself in. I waited 'til he was all the way in and pulled the trigger. They're quick, by the time I had finished the trigger pull, he had already turned around, moved about four inches, and had his head out the hole but the shot riddled his entire body and he instantly went limp. It was awesome. My first hunting kill.  Now if a human decides to let himself in, eat my food, and poop on the floor, I've got some 180-grain Gold Dots with his name on them. Don't eat my food and poop on my floor. Not cool.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I hope you were wearing "eyes & ears". Musta been loud in that closet.
So now you have both mouse droppings AND mouse blood to clean up.
I have a cat. He brings me a "present" from the garage every once in a while.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> My first hunting kill.


I'd call it simple pest eradication, not hunting. I trust that discharging a firearm in a residential area is legal in your city/county/state.

Personally, I'd just get a mousetrap since I'm allergic to both cats and discharging a firearm in my house.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Ear plugs, balaclava, and Oakley Wisdoms...had pretty good eye/ear protection. There was no mouse blood. We use mousetraps but they outsmart us and don't get stuck in them. And I don't do cats...not a big cat person. My puppy caught one in the apartment but all she wanted to do was play with it and it got away.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

you used a P22 for this job?
thats pretty cool


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

All together now....O-R-K-I-N!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

hideit said:


> you used a P22 for this job?
> thats pretty cool


Yessir. I honestly would call it hunting. I've never sat so still in all my life. It didn't take long for the first one, but after waiting another 30 minutes in total silence I called it quits for the night and went in. I was cold, it was about 15 degrees out.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Kewl! You be Rambo, dude!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

It was actually pretty sad, I had full camo on (Burton Ronin gear), black balaclava, camo Oakley goggles...looked like a SEAL to go mouse hunting. It was fun though, prolly gonna do it again tonight.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm not sure if that is more sad, or scary...


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

"You have to fall back on superior intelligence and superior firepower. And that's all she wrote."
Carl Spackler


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you going to get a full body mount?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

TerryP said:


> Are you going to get a full body mount?


Not until I get a trophy size...this one was small. If I get one over four inches, sure thing.


----------



## 229DAK (May 7, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> It was so sweet.


I will kill for food. I will kill to eradicate germ-infested vermin from my home. I will kill to protect my family if necessary. However, I certainly won't kill to get my rocks off.


----------

